# Own and love cats?



## convex (Aug 12, 2010)

I am heading on a long business trip, (starting from September 6) I will be gone for 18 days and I am worried what to do with my cat.

Is there anyone out there willing to take her in for this period of time, preferably you own a friendly cat yourself.

Some information about my cat, her name is Lucas, she is 3 months old, very energetic and friendly, well behaved and vaccinated.

I will be covering the food and litter expenses.

If you can help and would like to know more details, please let me know, I am located in Heliopolis.

Thank you.

PS: I checked with my vet and they have a pet hotel, but I did not like the conditions the pets are kept in. Keeping a pet in a cage for 2 weeks is just wrong, and will hurt the animal. That is why I am looking for an alternative where Lucas can feel free and less stressed.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I can't help you but it does show me that here might be a little business in this for someone who perhaps could board animals in their own home.

Maiden


----------



## Sandra973 (May 26, 2009)

Hello, there is one person that takes care of cats.Contact me.


----------

